# Highest Fail Percentage - Oct 2010 Exam



## laxmsoe (Jan 5, 2011)

Everyone who took the oct 2010 exam and failed post what you faild with. Lets try to find out what the highest fail percentage is?

Use the scale  moring section=1 point afternoon section =2 points added together /240


----------



## mikgtki (Jan 11, 2011)

morning - 66

afternoon - 32

total 130/240


----------



## EdTJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning 69

Afternoon 28

69/120 and 28/60


----------



## Lord_V (Jan 12, 2011)

EdTJ said:


> Morning 69Afternoon 28
> 
> 69/120 and 28/60


93/180


----------



## berz (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

you mean..

69 + (28*2) = 125

125/240 = 52%



Lord_V said:


> EdTJ said:
> 
> 
> > Morning 69Afternoon 28
> ...


----------



## maddukes (Jan 14, 2011)

I got 89 out of the 180 questions right and FAILED. The breakdown for me: 65 AM and 24 PM = 113 points 47%



berz said:


> I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> you mean..
> 
> 69 + (28*2) = 125
> ...


----------

